# Control remoto (Aire Panasonic) reparacion.



## Guilleacp (Abr 4, 2012)

Buenos dias quisiera que me ayudaran a reparar un control remoto, el control prende pero como que no le llega señal al aire acondicionado nose si sera el led o cualquier otro dispositivo. La pregutna de las mil lochas es que le tendre que cambiar, el por si mismo prende (el control) pero no le hace ninguna funcion al aire, le cambio las pilas, le doy reset y nada. Espero que me ayuden muedo de calor en mi cuarto de estudio. Saludos


----------



## Mauro555 (Abr 4, 2012)

Pueden ser muchas cosas, una de las que te pudo haber pasado es que se te haya caido y se daño alguna pista, o se te daño el cristal. Revisa la placa con una lupa, de paso la limpias con un algodon y alcohol isopopilico y cambias el cristal, que vale $1.
Si podes poner una foto, mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2012)

El aire acondicionado tiene un botoncito de encendido para emergencias-service , fijate el manual.

Y sinó comprate uno de estos :

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ve/control-remoto-universal-aire-acondicionado

Saludos !


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 7, 2012)

Yo te recomendaría que para descartar el led , supongo que tu celular tiene cámara , direccionala hacia el led de tu control y accionalo , fíjate si ves un destello de lo contrario el no sirve !!

saludos


----------



## Danizaca (Abr 28, 2012)

maranto87 dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría que para descartar el led , supongo que tu celular tiene cámara , direccionala hacia el led de tu control y accionalo , fíjate si ves un destello de lo contrario el no sirve !!
> 
> saludos



Exactamente, fijate si larga luz para descartar el led. Y también como te dijeron, limpiá la placa con alcohol. De esa forma se arreglan TODOS los controles, siempre es lo mismo. Jajaja


----------



## julmar (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola Guilleacp, puedes probar tu control encendiendo un radio en banda AM y al pulsar un boton del control si este esta bueno escucharas un Bip en tu radio


----------

